# Forums are a little slower...



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Noticed a while back Seth's (Fallen) status. What happened? He had some good stories, pics and insight...


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

I noticed he was gone from another site now also. Maybe he is on a temporary leave of absence from the site.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

He's fishing.

Won't likely see him back here again.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

That's why I don't like this site as much as I use to alot of the good guys on here have left. And it used to be about fishing reports and now all it is about is look at the big fish I caught. There are still a couple of good posters but for the most part the mods have run the good guys off.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm in SC on my vacation, watching it rain and blow winds over 30MPH. Makes fly fishing kinda tough. I could use some entertainment if anyone feels motivated to provide it.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fallen was banned? I figured he posted too much, kinda burned himself out. it is a slow moving forum, but these forums have a high turn over rate.

its worse in the steelhead forum.


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

It's rare to find a forum that allows for good, lively debate.

Want to start a real ruckus? Suggest that fish feel pain...


(Ask me how I know, and why I'm verboten in 9 counties...)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Andrew S said:


> It's rare to find a forum that allows for good, lively debate.


I think the Mods do a great job in allowing good lively debate. You don't get banned without being warned. Some people just push the envelope a little too far.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

He violated our TOS enough times that it resulted in a 30 day suspension, as outlined in the TOS. If he chooses not to return, then we hold no ill will towards him and wish him the best.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

While I agree they allow some debate, they tend to only allow what they agree with. I just recently had a post deleted for speaking my mind, but can show other posts that do the same towards different people. Those are allowed, but mine wasn't. Guess I know which side of the fence that mod is on. Simple truth is, when you ban someone fromthe forum, delete some posts but not others, you as mods are killing the forum. WE, the members, are what makes this forum possible.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Andrew S (Jul 7, 2011)

Snakecharmer said:


> I think the Mods do a great job in allowing good lively debate. You don't get banned without being warned. Some people just push the envelope a little too far.


Yes, I should have been more clear. My comment wasn't a criticism of this particular forum, or even this site. It was a more general comment.

I also recognize that these kinds of forums are not public - they belong to whomever started them up. In that way, they're like a local pub or tavern, where the owner is free to say "You can argue all you want at home, but in my bar, people come here to be happy, so take it elsewhere." I respect that.

I've had some problems in the past, on other forums, where moderators were very selective, in strange ways, with whose posts they allowed or did not allow.

But again, my comment was directed at OGF. I don't know the details of fallen's case.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the support. Post closed.


----------

